# Brushless Motor suggestions for boat?



## goNfast38 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have an been out of RC for some. I am cluless on the brushless motors. I am getting an old boat out of the closet and want to update it to Lipo and brushless. It is an old MRP(?) 41" Fountain Superboat. I had originally powered it with twin Trinity 427's (16 double?) motors running on 20 1800 cells. It ran ok but the runtime was short. I now want to go to single brushless and lipo's. Any suggestions?


----------



## jrsheets (Jan 23, 2007)

Not sure what kind of driveline you have, and also what type of cooling system it has. 

But, I've been running the new Aquacraft SV-27 and UL-1 boats. They have brushless motors, and ESC's. I run these with 2 - 2S 5000mah Lipo batteries in series (4S)

I just upgraded the SV-27 by putting in an Electrifly Ammo 36-50-2300Kv Brushless Inrunner Motor, and upgrading to the Aquacraft 60-Amp Marine ESC LiPo Ready.

If you send me some pics of the inside, I might be able to assist you further. 

Big thing is cooling. I found that out the hard way... the stock water jacket didnt keep up with the new motor.


----------

